# Mitch 'n Lane's Annual Gumbo Brew



## fishn4real

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>A lot of people are beginning to plan ahead, so here is your early reminder:

Mitch n' Lane's3rd Annual Gumbo Brew







(and, End of '09 "H" season). 

Last year was a great time, in spite of the cold, andthis year is guaranteed to be a bigger, better, and did I say 'better' gumbo brew.

Mitch n' Lane's award winning Gumbo







, bring a side and your drink







. Brad & Company with that good Delta Blues.

Fun







starts around, dark thirty or whenever you get here; food







and bev.







at your own pace.

Put it on your calendar.The first Saturday in December, as in December 5. More later!! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Redfish

Mitch Sounds Like Fun I'll try and Make it I work every weekend and won't be off Work Till 6pm and back at it at 4.00am So If I domake it,, Itwill Have to Be a Short Visit,, It was Good Seeing you and Lane at the Camp out , Can't Wait till the Next One!!!!:letsparty


----------



## Jamielu

You know I'll be there! Haven't missed one yet! :letsdrink


----------



## lastcast

Is everyone that was there last time still invited back? :doh

Skip


----------



## fishn4real

In response to no one in particular, and everyone in general (especially Skip- you trying to tell us something?); "not only what happens here, stays here; but what happens here, generally, no one remembers anyways"







Everyone welcome!!

:letsdrink:grouphug:hungry:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Hot Reels

That is when I am taking the family to Disney. Yall have fun wihout me.

Sky


----------



## Murphy's Law

Vacation is already scheduled. Me and Jennifer will be there :toast


----------



## [email protected]

on the calendar !!! had a blast last year.


----------



## User6882

im definately down for a good time


----------



## Deeplines

Haven't made one YET. :banghead

If I'm not working I will be at this one. 

Looking foward to it.


----------



## Ultralite

> *Jamielu (10/24/2009)*You know I'll be there! Haven't missed one yet! :letsdrink




+2



dale and i will be there along with jamie...



and watch your step there skip...oke


----------



## Ocean Man

Just put it on the calender. No way I'm missing the best Gumbo in the world. Let me know if you need some help getting set up.

Matt


----------



## konz

I will be there for sure! Had a great time the last time I went!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Renee' and I too...I haven't missed one, and not about too!



Adam and us were havin a good laugh saturday night (over a few drinks) about when I first met Evelyn and was "embellishing" your efforts of how you make the gumbo. Involved you skin diving the canal...all sorts of crazy stuff..



Can't wait! But how can you possibly make the gumbo even better than last year?


----------



## Bamagirl325

We will be there for sure....


----------



## Crowningaround

We'll be there

Best Gumbo my taste buds ever danced with :bowdown

Can't wait


----------



## jjam

Wow! can't believe a fullyear has passed since my first PFF event meeting new friends including the "best gumbo cooking team east of the Mississippi River..NO DOUBT! 

Sorry!I would never give up my mom's scrumptious gumbo just west of the Ms..LOL

Count me in for sure with a side dish...

I have to agreewith Clay though, HOW can you possibly top last years gumbo???? 

Jimmy


----------



## CCC

New job has me working Fri. Sat Sun, wish I could be there. : (


----------



## fishn4real

> *jjam (10/26/2009)*Wow! can't believe a fullyear has passed since my first PFF event meeting new friends including the "best gumbo cooking team east of the Mississippi River..NO DOUBT!
> 
> Sorry!I would never give up my mom's scrumptious gumbo just west of the Ms..LOL
> 
> Count me in for sure with a side dish...
> 
> I have to agreewith Clay though, *HOW can you possibly top last years gumbo????*
> 
> Jimmy


Sorry man, dat's a close secrit, but did you hapn to see dis?

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>


----------



## nextstep

that duck is headed to 5 marietta ave to watch the blues fly nov.14

and watch the rockin roll band knucklehead

then he is headed to lanes and mitchs to have some of the best gumbo in the world dec. 5

quite the party animal

:letsparty


----------



## nextstep

:letsparty


----------



## bbe

Newbies welcome?


----------



## 69Viking

I heard about this at the get together last night. My only question would be where do Mitch and Lane live? I might have to coordinate my travel time in advance!


----------



## Jamielu

bbe, of course newbies are welcome - gotta come meet everyone sooner or later, so you may as well start now. this one'sa pff gathering that you don't wanna miss!

69Viking, Mitch and Lane live in Gulf Breeze off of 98 on College Dr (or Blvd?). Anyway, I think the light where you turn is right there in front of the Bealls shopping center. If I remember correctly from the thread about the gathering at the Tiki Hut, you'll be coming from the Ft. Walton area, so it shouldn't be a bad drive for you (heck! I'll be coming from Baton Rouge!!!). 

Anyway, I'm sure someone'll chime in here and post up the address with some better directions! Can't wait for some of that gumbo!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

Anybody makin a long drive, I got 2 spare bedrooms, and plenty of floor space if needed. I live within a couple miles of Mitch and Lanes, so it will be a short trip.



Just let me know.


----------



## crazyfire

Might take you up on that offer clay!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

You got it Jeff! Karon and her man may be takin a bedroom too...We'll have a party after the party!


----------



## jim t

I was hoping to compete this year... but I'll be in Atlanta for THE game...:banghead:banghead:banghead

Jim


----------



## Halfmoon

I guess I will have to force myself to drink beer and eat Gumbo. :banghead



That's if I can get this tunnel dug from prison.:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

Glad to hear the replies....see ya'll here !!! MOre details will follow. The Gumbo Stock IS MADE!!! Thanks to those Alabama Reds:shedevil.


----------



## crazyfire

> *Clay-Doh (11/17/2009)*You got it Jeff! Karon and her man may be takin a bedroom too...We'll have a party after the party!


topless only party ofcourse!!! haha....we have it planned out.....see yall there!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Mark...we'll bust you out!


----------



## Skippy

I can either walk or ride one of the mini pitbikes over, after all, there is water nearby, surely Clay will want to ride a bike into the water??














Skippy


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

The Gone Fishin' Too crew will be there!!!!, We had a great time last year. Some of the best gumbo I ever had!!!!! Can't wait!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## corrinas2

ive got some where to be at 730 but should only last an hour or so.. so I'm going to try and show up this year....


----------



## konz

I'll be late but I will be there......I have to go to my company Christmas party first.


----------



## nextstep

*Mmmm gumbo!*


----------



## -=Desperado=-

me n cort will be there


----------



## nextstep

cant wait!:letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

About 10 more days til the Gumbo Brew with Blues Band :letsdrink. We will be fishing all Thanksgiving Holiday in Port St Joe and return to whiddle down the "list" Sunday. Mitch or I will start a new thread upon returning from PSJ. For a few reminders:

DATE: DEC 5 SAT

TIME: Starting 3:30 running to 9ish. 

LOCATION: 1676 College Pkway GBreeze (map later)

BRING: a side or snack toadd to the table and your own bev. 

CAUTION: parking is a Bi*&#, so car pooling is recommended -please bemindful of neighbor's sprinklers/yard.There are a couple of vacant lots close by that offer some parking and we will attempt to bribe some neighbors also. Justbe prepared for a walk. I thinkthere will be a good turn out again this year.

I can't WAIT:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## Snagged Line

We'll See You guys soon.............:letsparty


----------



## fishn4real

As a lot of you know the S.E.C. did not check with us before scheduling "a" football game on the same day/date that we have our Gumbo Brew (we'll talk to them about that for next year). So, if you are afraid that you might miss some of the game, come on over, we will havea TV going. If you plan to watch the game and then come to the party, well - remember that we start early and generally end early (it's the O.L.D. disease). We are working on some parking options, but if you can, save gas - make some friends - *car pool*.

There is vacant lot across the street just before you get to our house, and one on the same side of the street just past our house. If you can, park head-in to make room for more cars.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'll see you guys THIS year!!! Woohoooo.... :letsdrink


----------



## fishn4real

7days, and ....GUMBO!


----------



## fishn4real

6days, and ....GUMBO!


----------



## fishn4real

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>5days, and ....GUMBO! </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Ocean Man

*Mmmm, Gumbo!!!! I can't wait.*


----------



## Clay-Doh

I'm hungry now!


----------



## bonita dan

:moon


----------



## surfstryker

As it turns out, I have to work that day.:banghead Maybe the wife and I can make it next year.


----------



## fishn4real

Yahoo. Today is December 1, and the official end of 2009 Hurricane (yes, we can now say the word), and, <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>4days, and ....GUMBO! 

Coveralls and/or long johns may be required.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## [email protected]

yeehawwwwwww!!!!!!think i'll put up the bow early saturday ...see ya'all there!!


----------



## steve-o

wheres it gonna be , if yoall let strangers come over


----------



## JLMass

will there be other beverages because


----------



## fishn4real

Google, Mapquest, Yahoo maps + address = 1676 College Parkway, Gulf Breeze, FL

From the West (Pensacola) go through Gulf Breeze proper, stay on Highway 98 East - approximately 6 miles until you come to Winn-Dixie shopping center on south side. That will be College Parkway. Turn left, go apx 1/2 mile on right.

From the East (Navarre etc.) find the Walmart Super Center, continue West on Highway 98 to the Winn- Dixie shopping center, turn right, go apx 1/2 mile on right.


----------



## Clay-Doh

JLMAss...look up 14 post from yours. "Bring your own beverage"



There gumbo is out of this world .


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I might actually be back by then! Would like to see some more PFF members! I like to eat too so that's a great Combo fer me! Try to make it, Steve


----------



## FishnLane

The weather didn't wash us away...just yet but what a blow all last night.:doh It will usher in another COLD front so prepare to bundle up and enjoy. The good news: no rain. Gumbo is greatwhen the weather is brisk. :hungry The count down is on and prep is underway.


----------



## fishn4real

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>3days, and ....GUMBO!


----------



## SheYakFishr

Yummmmmmmm :hungry



Can't wait!!


----------



## fishn4real

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>2days, and ....GUMBO! 

And, in case you missed it on a previous post, we will have a TV for the SEC championship. Wear your color of choice. (I will be sporting my "official" referee shirt.) We anticipate great weather for an outdoor event such as football and Gumbo. :letsparty</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishn4real

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl30_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_lblFullMessage>1day, and ....GUMBO!

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Looks like the game will start at 3:00 PM, so if you want to come early for kick-off, bring it on! Gumbo will make for good half-time.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Clay-Doh

I'm just so durn exited!



I aint gonna eat all day today or tommorow till I get there so I got more room for your gumbo!!!:hungry


----------



## Jamielu

Gettin' ready to pull out of Baton Rouge right now (not gonna hang around here for the snow and sleet!)!!! 

I'll see y'all tomorrow - ready for some GUMBO!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *Jamielu (12/4/2009)*Gettin' ready to pull out of Baton Rouge right now (not gonna hang around here for the snow and sleet!)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see y'all tomorrow - ready for some GUMBO!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink




Jaime... You guys be careful!!! See ya TOMORROW!!! YEH!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## FishnLane

<P align=center>today is gumbo!!!

Trinity is made and stock is ready. Now for assembly of the roux and building the GUMBO. The nor'easter has arrived but no rain!! Bundle up. The house will be warm as well. The Blues Band is tuning up. The TV will be set up for the SEC. I may not be checking p.m's so if need to ask a question or for clarification on direction, call Mitch 723-2223 or Lane 207-0933. Bring appetite and if desired, something to share. (as well as your own adult beverages) As a reminder, parking is always challenging and there may be another party or two on the street so please come to the right house (Banana Tom:banghead). Cuzmondo recommends parking on DUKE turning east as there is plenty of parking but a bit of a walk.


----------



## Ultralite

with deluxe jello shots and grilled deer sausage in hand, dale, jamie and i will be there afterwhile...can't wait...


----------



## Murphy's Law

Cant wait but it looks like it's going to be


----------

